

New Study Exposes Gender Bias in Tech Job Listings - kevin_morrill
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/03/hiring-women/

======
kevin_morrill
I was a bit shocked to see this printed in Wired. They're claiming that
"analyze," "determine," "leader," "competitive" and "dominant" are masculine
code speak. Am I insensitive for feeling these are gender neutral words?

Full paper at
[http://www.fortefoundation.org/site/DocServer/gendered_wordi...](http://www.fortefoundation.org/site/DocServer/gendered_wording_JPSP.pdf?docID=16121)

